# Forms, do***ents



## tonio11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi
I'm still in nautical school learning to be ship's manager...
Anyway I know my way around books but I always wanted what kind of do***ents you use the most in ms excel and word
Like running hours of main engines, generators...lub oil, diesel spending report...
Maintenance of engines forms...
Can you share something with me so that I can learn more at how you do things on board.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

A lot of this type of record keeping is now included in a Computerised Maintenance Management System, so not many self-designed forms needed.


----------

